# John Powell event (online) Oct 22



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2020)

https://cinemagic.org.uk/event/the-cinemagic-maestro-sessions-with-john-powell/


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2020)

I got my tickets. Last I checked there were 22 left...


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 20, 2020)

conveniently the same day as SFA's announcement...


*twirls mustache*


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 20, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> conveniently the same day as SFA's announcement...
> 
> 
> *twirls mustache*


The JP thing starts at 5pm...is that BST time? Then it would be very suspicious indeed....since SFA is the exact same time.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The JP thing starts at 5pm...is that BST time? Then it would be very suspicious indeed....since SFA is the exact same time.


I know eh? I thought I read somewhere that it's GMT.... now I cannot find it.. great.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I know eh? I thought I read somewhere that it's GMT.... now I cannot find it.. great.


only 24 hours to go...LOL


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> only 24 hours to go...LOL


Yeah tomorrow is going to be an exciting day at 12 noon for a number of reasons.


----------



## wbacer (Oct 21, 2020)

I just emailed Cinemagic Press and they indicated that it will start on Oct 22nd at 7:00 PM UK time, so for me that looks like 11:00 am California time and 2:00 pm if you live in New York.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

wbacer said:


> I just emailed Cinemagic Press and they indicated that it will start on Oct 22nd at 7:00 PM UK time, so for me that looks like 11:00 am California time and 2:00 pm if you live in New York.


2 hours after the announcement .


----------



## wbacer (Oct 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> 2 hours after the announcement .


Yes, sort of confusing. I never saw a time zone on the announcement so that why I emailed them for clarification. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

wbacer said:


> Yes, sort of confusing. I never saw a time zone on the announcement so that why I emailed them for clarification. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


The SFA announcement is at 5pm BST...the Powell thing is 2 hours after seems...but on the ticket site, it says 5pm also...just wasn't sure where at 5pm.


----------



## wbacer (Oct 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The SFA announcement is at 5pm BST...the Powell thing is 2 hours after seems...but on the ticket site, it says 5pm also...just wasn't sure where at 5pm.


I wish they had been more clear on the time zone.
When I registered for the event, their reply email stated:


> > Topic: Cinemagic John Powell
> > Time: Oct 22, 2020 5:00 PM


But they did not indicate which time zone.

The actual ticket said:


> 1 ticket for Q&A: IN CONVERSATION WITH JOE DANTE
> at Online Event
> on Thu 22nd Oct, 2020
> General Admission
> ...


Again no time zone, so that's why I emailed them for clarification.
Claire Shaw
Cinemagic Press & Marketing Officer, stated,
Sorry it is 7pm UK time

If so, then that's 2 hours after the Spitfire event so even better.
Just to be on the safe side, I'm going to login to both events at 9:00 am CA time and see what happens.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

wbacer said:


> I wish they had been more clear on the time zone.
> When I registered for the event, their reply email stated:
> 
> But they did not indicate which time zone.
> ...


It’s messed up they didn’t indicate since it’s not clear cut where. This may all seem to be related now.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> It’s messed up they didn’t indicate since it’s not clear cut where. This may all seem to be related now.


Related to what?
Powell's workshop/talk is part of a larger film festival with numerous workshops covering different facets of film-making. He is one of 3 composers presenting.


https://cinemagic.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Cinemagic-Virtual-talks-workshops-tutorials.pdf


(page 15)


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Related to what?
> Powell's workshop/talk is part of a larger film festival with numerous workshops covering different facets of film-making. He is one of 3 composers presenting.
> 
> 
> ...


Related to the SF announcement and Abbey Road speculations...there are quite a few things happening tomorrow to just be a coincidence...somewhere along the line things will come together. My opinion of course, but points toward an Abbey Road thing.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 21, 2020)

This is weird. Tim Burden who is the one interviewing Powell tomorrow told me that it’s 9am LA time meaning it’s 12 noon our time and 5pm GBT. Literally he confirmed this earlier today...


----------



## wbacer (Oct 21, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> This is weird. Tim Burden who is the one interviewing Powell tomorrow told me that it’s 9am LA time meaning it’s 12 noon our time and 5pm GBT. Literally he confirmed this earlier today...


I see the problem. I purchased a ticket for the 5:00 pm John Powell event but WeGotTickets emailed me a virtual ticket for the 7:00 pm Joe Dante event. I've already contacted them so I hope they can fix this in time and email me the correct Zoom link...


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 21, 2020)

So after the time confirmation...anyone else feel that the Powell event and SFA announcement are two separate things?


----------

